# 1 year CSV without job offer only on single-entry basis?



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi,

Is it correct that a one-year Critical Skills Visa without a job offer is given only on a single-entry basis?

I received mine day before yesterday and yesterday itself I put in a request at VFS asking for it to be changed to a multiple-entry visa, but was informed today that it's not possible. I was planning to travel out of SA for a little while in July (which is too soon to find job and get my 1-year CSV converted to a 5 year one), so this poses a problem for me.

I wanted to know if that's indeed the norm.

Thank you. 

(Details: My visa is under the Corporate General Manager category, and was issued at Delhi, India)


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry I don't have an answer to your question, but I hope you've found a solution so far. If you don't mind me asking, can you tell me the breakdown of costs involved? What's your total expenditure this far?


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

terry3218 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, can you tell me the breakdown of costs involved? What's your total expenditure this far?


Hi,

I got two degrees verified by SAQA which was around R1700 including courier charges. Getting a critical skill letter and membership from IBASA was another R4500. Apart from that, applying for the CSV from my home country was another R2000. Add to that some minor, miscellaneous charges involved in getting some required documents, e.g. medical certificate and radiological report.


----------

